# KT:Mitose's US Lineage



## Clark Kent (Sep 11, 2006)

*Mitose's US Lineage
By Kenpodave - Tue, 29 Aug 2006 02:40:47 GMT
*
====================


It was common knowledge during the 1978-1981 period that Great Grandmaster Mitose did not physically sign all of the system?s documents. There is no big mystery, there were several reasons, but the predominant one was that he was in prison and getting the documents to him, signed and returned was very difficult. His visiting times were sporadic at best. He was only allowed one four hour visiting period per week. There were many times that his weekly visit was canceled because of disturbances at the prison. (For those that don?t know anything about Folsom Prison, the 1975-1990 period was a period of high inmate violence and as a result the prison was very often locked-down for weeks at a time.)

Great Grandmaster Mitose gave written permission to Master Juchnik to promote anyone within the system that he felt warranted it. He gave Headmaster Golub permission (and power of attorney I might add) to sign his (Mitose?s) name as necessary on any and all system and organizational documents, including promotional certificates. 

Much of the reason that this was done was so that Juchnik and Golub could work toward Mitose?s eventual parole. They hired an attorney for him and created the International Kosho Shorei Association around him to show the parole board that if he were released he would be a contributing member of society and have a means of supporting himself. (enough said on that)

All ?promotions? within the system could be better characterized as appointments. The appointments were based on martial arts skill and the person?s rank / position with the martial arts at the time; such as if the person was a school owner, an instructor within someone else?s school, or as in the case of Headmaster Golub, if the person had a special skill or talent that the organization could use. Remember, they were in the process of building an organization around James Mitose in a short period of time. They didn?t have years to training students and promote them up through the ranks.

Promotions / appointments within the system came in the following sequence between 1979-1981 under the International Kosho Shorei Association and Great Grandmaster Mitose;

1) Bruce Juchnik was appointed as a Master in 1979
2) Arnold Golub was appointed as the Headmaster in 1979
3) Ten Teachers were appointed in Sacramento in 1979-1980
4) Several Teachers were appointed in Chicago in 1980?s
5) Several Teachers were appointed in San Francisco in 1980?s
5) Thomas Mitose was recognized as the Grandmaster in 1981 and James Mitose advanced to Great Grandmaster.
6) Alemany, Arquilla and Sedeño were appointed as Masters in 1981
7) Arquilla promoted one Teacher and four Assistant Teachers in 1981


This is the legitimate Kosho Shorei Martial Arts System lineage as it was at the time of Great Grandmaster James Mitose?s death in March 1981.

Great Grandmaster James Mitose
Grandmaster Thomas Barro-Mitose
Headmaster Arnold Golub

Master Bruce Juchnik
Master Rick Alemany
Master Ray Arquilla
Master Eugene Sedeño

Teacher Dave Kovar
Teacher Richard Young
Teacher Joe Bueno
Teacher Ray Arquilla (Promoted to Master)
Teacher Ron Cox
Teacher Arthur Smith
Teacher Morton Geivett
Teacher Nancy Young
Teacher Debi Arquilla (Williams)
Teacher Roland Roemer

Assistant Teacher Fred Wilcox
Assistant Teacher John Chaffin
Assistant Teacher Dale Sussdorf
Assistant Teacher Linda Aja
Assistant Teacher Jeff Dobler


Assistant Teachers did not receive any documentation and were appointed by Teachers, I have only listed the ones that I knew of at the schools in Sacramento. I am sure that there were others in San Francisco and Chicago.

I have not listed any of the Teachers promotions that occurred during the 1980?s outside of the original ten. (Such as the ones that were awarded in San Francisco to Rick Alemany?s group or in Chicago to Roland Roemer?s group, other than Roland Roemer himself, who was one of the original ten.)

All of these promotions / appointments were given with Great Grandmaster James Mitose?s approval.

In late 1980 Ray Arquilla was given the task, by Great Grandmaster Mitose, of training what became the only group of students to receive promotions within the system based strictly on the training and the material of the system. In September 1981 the following promotions were made by Master Ray Arquilla, Teacher Dave Kovar and Teacher Debi Arquilla;

Teacher John Tieman
Assistant Teacher Tom Jeno
Assistant Teacher Mike Svilarich
Assistant Teacher Irma Aguilar
Assistant Teacher Randy Sedwick


In March 1981 James Mitose died and Thomas Mitose took over as the leader of the International Kosho Shorei Association and as head of the Kosho Shorei Martial Arts System with the title of Great Grandmaster. There is no dispute here. This is the correct progression of the art as James Mitose wanted it. All of the Masters agree that Thomas Mitose is the legitimate Grand Master and blood-heir of James Mitose?s art.

At the end of 1981 the International Kosho Shorei Association split. Master Arquilla separated from the association and in 1991 formed the Iron Dragon Kosho Shorei Kenpo Karate System.

In 1991 the International Kosho Shorei Association split again when Master Bruce Juchnik left the organization and formed the Sei Kosho Shorei Kai and the Kosho Ryu System. 

Master Alemany and Master Sedeño have never been part of the political quagmire of Kosho Shorei. They both support Thomas Mitose, but they also support both Master Arquilla and Master Juchnik in their arts.

Headmaster Golub is to my knowledge still considered the Headmaster of Kosho Shorei under the leadership of Thomas Mitose, although his name doesn?t appear on Thomas Mitose?s family tree. 

There has never been an investigation into the signatures on the diplomas issued in the 1978-1981 period. As an example, I know for a fact the Master Arquilla?s and Teacher Kovar?s diplomas have never been examined by experts. 

Great Grandmaster Mitose (Thomas) and Master Juchnik have been at odds over who has the legitimate authority to lead the system. 

Master Juchnik was given a letter by James Mitose that gave him unlimited authority to lead the system on his (Mitose?s) behalf. Master Juchnik was given the letter in 1979, before Thomas Mitose was contacted and brought into the system.

Thomas Mitose was a Kajukenbo 3rd Dan under Joe Halbuna. James Mitose asked Master Juchnik and Headmaster Golub to contact him and try to bring him into the system. Thomas was initially resistant and refused to even visit his father. Eventually he changed whatever thoughts he had and went out to visit him. His first visit to Folsom wasn?t until 1980.

In early 1981 Thomas Mitose was presented for the first time to the students as the Grandmaster of the system at a meeting conducted at Master Juchnik?s school. He was also identified as the Grandmaster of the system in James Mitose?s 1981 book ?What is True Self Defense??. 

In the same book it is written;

?Remember, that to be a Grand Master, you must be born to a Grand Master or be a blood line descendant. Anyone saying that he is a Grand Master, who is not of the blood line, is not speaking the truth.?


-John Tieman




Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------

